# Need Help about rat cage calculator



## kalijhosh (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi,

Please told me which one is best rat cage calculator. I google found these 4 top sites 2 say's that rat need 2 cubic feet, and other two say need 2.5 cubic feet.

these two say that your rat need 2 cubic feet
ratclub . org/cgi-bin/cage3.cgi
rattycorner . com/odds/calc.shtml

these two say that your rat needs 2.5cubic feet of space

ratcentral . com/rat-cage-calculator
ratwiki . com/rat-cage-calculator/

I am confused which one correct.

Waiting for your kind reply


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Just to confuse you even further this is the cage calculator I always used
http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/calculator/cagecalc.html


----------



## kalijhosh (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I've always used the fancy rat calculator posted above...if in doubt the bigger the cage the better


----------

